# Need help/advice on a stray rabbit



## LuvaBun (Mar 26, 2011)

I became aware of a stray bunny early last summer. I had seen it around, and when I saw it in someone's garden, I knocked at the door and asked if it was theirs. It wasn't, but apparently 2 were released by someone as they were unwanted (probably Easter gifts :X), and this one survived and went in all the local gardens. I kept seeing it occassionally throughout the summer and autumn, but could never get near it.

In November, I discovered it had made a burrow under trees in someone's front yard, and every day since then, I have been putting food and hay down for it. Somehow, it has made it through our winter - temperatures of -30 and the most snowfall in 30 years. It has got to know me, and now comes when I call "Bunny" and lets me pet it.

Now, I am in dilemma. Do I continue to let it live, on its' own, and worry about it being hit by traffic, dogs/coyotes killing it, excess heat in the summer - or do I try and catch it and bring it home? I don't know if anyone has experience of bringing a rabbit home after it has lived 'wild' for as long as it has. Would it be too much for the rabbit to cope with, or could it adapt to being a pet once again? I thought about taking it to the Humane Society, but then it would be kept in a cage for goodness knows how long, and may even be euthanised if it isn't able to be domesticated.

Then, I have my 3 rabbits. If it's a female, I was hoping it may bond with Jester - he hates Shadow(male), but has become friends with Georgia. If they didn't bond, then I have the problem of where to put a 4th bunny.

I really need help with this, as I'm totally at a loss what to do. I did speak to someone at a local rabbit rescue, but they are at capacity, and couldn't help. I want to do what's best for this poor little thing (who is exceptionally cute), but I have to consider my bunnies too.

Any advice/comments appreciated :?

Jan


----------



## Yield (Mar 26, 2011)

[align=center]I would definitely catch the bunny. The bunny may be skittish at first, but I believe if someone could work with him/her and he/she will grow to love them =)

If you could find someone here on RO or someone you know to house the bunny, that could always work. I'm surprise the bunny as lasted that long to be honest.

Good luck... and keep us updated! =D


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2011)

If you have the room and inclination, catch the bunny and bring it home.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd say catch it first, Jan. 
Life is short and hard for him/her otherwise... doing well so far, but I think that those lucky feet may run out of luck...

To me, it sounds like he/she can be domesticated - heck, it responds to its name "bunny!" (Even mine don't do that unless it suits them). 

Domesticity is bred into animals to some degree - he/she doesn't sound too feral.

If things didn't pan out for indoors bunny, you could build him/her a hutch in your yard, eh?


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 26, 2011)

We actually had a case that was similar, except the only real difference was that his main him was in his "owners" yard (They said he was techincally their rabbit, but all that really meant was that it spent some time in their yard and they saw it occasionally, when we actually caught him they didn't care what happened to him) was the spot he kept returning to.

We actually had to catch Oreo with a butterfly net when he was running through traffic, so you're already a few steps ahead of us, but he adjusted fine to coming inside, just molted extremely heavy for a while, even litter trained him pretty easy, and we found a home for him no problem and that was with him living wild for a few months. 

I would say it's better to take it in, although it may have done well so far, predators and traffic can take a poor bunny like *that*.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 26, 2011)

Aw, definitely take him in!If he's letting you pet him, he's not that "wild"!Eventhough he seems to be doing well on his own, it doesn't mean he wouldn't be happier in a secure home where he doesn't have to stress and worry all the time about what might eat him. And if he likes to be outside, you can always let him have outside time every day in your backyard.

JMVHO

Hope it helps!

Rue


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 27, 2011)

I would try yo catch him. It is doing him no good to be outside like that. Even if you can't keep him, I am sure you can find someone to help you find him a home. 
If you do manage to catch him, I would keep him away from your rabbits for a few weeks. You don't know what he may have or could have picked up being outside. Better to not risk your rabbits health. Since it has been cold out lately, you might want to put him in the basement or coolest part of the house to help keep him comfortable as he will have lots of winter coat.


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 27, 2011)

Awww, we had people here last night who bought one of our great dane puppies and when they seen our rabbit they said they had one named Oreo (which we do too) that was a lop eared rabbit that they caught outside. They seemed to be pretty happy with it. So I would say it is possible. I just can't believe people would release them in the wild like that. There are soo many different sites and stuff to post them where people are WILLING to give them good homes.

Keep us updated on what you decide to do.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you all for your input 

So, I decided to catch the bunny. I went with food today, called it and it came straight out. I petted it for a bit, and then managed to grab it. Unfortunately, it wriggled free before I could reach the carrier, and ran off!

I came home really annoyed with myself, so John (my husband) went and sat in the car beside the trees for an hour, when I went to join him. The bunny came back out, did a few binkies, ate some food and ... John managed to get it and put it in the carrier :clapping:

We have made an area with Jester's xpen in the basement, and he/she is there at the moment, looking very scared, but OK. Of course, Jester had to investigate, and before we could stop him, he went and introduced himself through the bars. No aggression like he does with Shadow, and they touched noses a few times, so I'm hoping it's female and maybe, just maybe, things will be alright ray:. I have left her/him alone to settle down and will check in a bit later.

John is out now buying a new xpen for Jester .

Thanks so much for the advice. I will keep you all updated 

Jan


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 27, 2011)

oooh i am so excited for you!!!!! i think its a great thing you did by rescuing that poor bunny! it sounds like its going to be a nice one from the things you said about it. like it will be friendly and happy to have found a forever home. Flash Gordon, another bunny rescuer on this site has "caught " many bunnys left to fend for them selves. I think its awesome! be sure to post some pics of your new addition!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 27, 2011)

*SUPER* JAN does it again! :great:

Rescues another bunny from its plight. What a lucky "*Bunny*" to be brought in by you.

I am so happy for you. At first I was worried if you wanted another bunny, and how it would get along with the others. Signslook good if Jester is willing to accept a new friend. :biggrin:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 28, 2011)

Yay! :highfive:

When you said the bunny wriggled free, I was afraid you weren't going to find it again! So glad it's safe and sound in your basement!

Rue


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 28, 2011)

How is Bunny doing? Any bunny kisses yet? :biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 28, 2011)

Aww, thanks everyone:blushan:

Rue - I know, when it got free I thought I'd blown it, and that it would take months to win it's confidence back!

I have to tell you, this little bunny has amazed me. Far from showing any signs of being wild, it is a sweetheart. Loves nose rubs/ear rubs and being made a fuss of. In fact, it keeps doing dead bunny flops, and even likes it's belly rubbed . It comes to me as soon as I go into the pen, chins me, and yes, Stan, I even got a kiss (OK, my fingers did smell of banana at the time, but hey, a kiss is a kiss ). And, after two hours, was using the litter box :shock:.

Jester won't leave the basement. He has tried to lunge at her through the bars, but no nipping, and she(he) can't take her eyes of him, and is quite happy to lay at the side of the cage near him. Jester was even sitting at the basement door before I opened it to go down there.

So, I have an appointment at the vet tomorrow, so I will know for definite what sex it is. Also, to give it a thorough check over, though she looks in great shape. It hasn't eaten much in the way of pellets, but has eaten veggies and hay, and we have healthy looking poops, so perhaps pellet eating will come later.

I will let you know how we get on at the vet, and, hopefully, get some photos taken 

Jan


----------



## Violet23 (Mar 28, 2011)

Aw this makes me so happy  Make sure they test for parasites and whatnot at the vet! I hope it goes well.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 28, 2011)

Yay! Fingers crossed for a girl, and a new bunwife for Jester 
Atta girl, Jan!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh, she/he just sounds like the sweetest bunny ever! 

Rue


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh the pain the torture............WE NEED PICTURES!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 29, 2011)

Bunnies are amazingly social creature. I came home from the vet with a new adoptee and there was a little Dutch on our front lawn. I called to her and she came right over and let me pick her up and hold--so, it was off to the vet again.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness Jan, what a lucky Bunny to have found you. 

We definetely need pictures.:rollseyes:lookaround:weee::rofl::yahoo::clapping:inkbouce:

Susan:biggrin:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL @ Baileysmom and Sooska - I know, I know. I will get photos asap -PROMISE 

Larry, the social thing worried me too if I hadn't caught her. To think of her living all alone broke my heart, and the fact she can't take her eyes off Jester proves she longed for company.
Well, we had our vet visit and ..... IT'S A GIRL!!!:yahoo:. We are calling her Bonnie, as I've been calling her Bunny for the time I was feeding her and her ears prick up when she hears it (if she'd been a boy, it was going to be Barney!)

They all made a fuss of her at the vets' (my vet & techs there are wonderful). SHe was a bit nervous, but that's understandable. They are amazed at what good condition she's in. They trimmed her nails and cleared wax out of her scent glands, and checked her over. The vet could feel something in her abdomen, possibly ovarian cysts so we will get her in for a spay. Also, there are slight molar spurs, which she will file when she is under for the spay. Other than that, she is great, and they think probably between 1 to 2 years old.

When we got home, Jester was sitting outside her xpen, and he actually binkied when I put her back in. He is such a show off . She is recovering from her visit, but I will try and get some photos for tomorrow.

Susan, I shall have to update my blog, and add Bonnie's story there! In the next day or two (hopefully).

Jan


----------



## JimD (Mar 29, 2011)

What a wonderful story!!!

It reminds me of my Rosie's predicament.

I hope everything works out for the bestest for all of you!!

ray:


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 29, 2011)

*JimD wrote: *


>



:yeahthat: LOL, I'm soooooo glad that everything seems to be working out and now she is going to have a good home, WHOOOHOOO!!! Another bunny rescued.

But really we NEED pics.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 29, 2011)

This calls for a bunny dance!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Rue


----------



## Nela (Mar 30, 2011)

Awwwww such a sweet sweet story. How lucky that she found you and you found her. It sounds like she and Jester would get along great. I've always found strays to be particularly happy buns. I guess it's because they are so scared out there on their own that they really appreciate being home again. How rewarding!

We definitely need pictures though


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 30, 2011)

OK ... PHOTOS!!!:biggrin:

These were taken last night and are a bit grainy. I've taken some more today, but have yet to upload them.
























In the last one, you get an idea of how small she is by Johns' hand.

She hasn't really eaten much since yesterday - a bit of salad, kale and some hay, but then she isn't used to eating regularly. She is still peeing and pooping alright though.

And we have had a break through with Jester . We let her out of the cage for a bit, and she and Jester met face to face and ... it went really well. They sniffed each other, he shoved his head under her chin for a grooming and when she didn't he chased her briefly, then they ignored each other. Today, she has explored a bit of the basement, and he has followed her, then they lay near each other. I am so proud of Jester, as he is being quite the gentleman, which is a very hard thing for him to do 

I will update more later 

Jan


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG she is absolutely beautiful and to be running around on her own, the poor little thing. I'm so happy that for the most part they seem to be getting along. Whohooo, I love happy endings.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 30, 2011)

Omigosh,Bonnie is SOOOO pretty!

So glad you took the chance and caught her!

:clapping:

Rue


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 30, 2011)

She looks great. And she seems to at ease with everything around her. So nice for her to let you pet her and accept Jester as he is.


----------



## Anaira (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh, wow, just read through this thread! Glad it has a happy ending(so far!). She looks such a pretty bunny, well done you for saving her.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 31, 2011)

OH Jan she is Beautiful. For a Bunny who has been living outside for a winter her fur is lovely.

Is she the same colour as myVega?

I''m so happy that Jester seems to like her. They will make a very "Good Looking" couple.

I look forward to many many more pictures.

Susan


----------



## hln917 (Mar 31, 2011)

What a beautiful bun! So glad Jester seems to approve. Thank you for giving her a second chance and a forever home!

:big kiss:


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 31, 2011)

Bonnie is sooooo adorable. Thank you for saving her and providing a good home for her. Jester: good job for being a gentleman, keep it up ok.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 1, 2011)

We thank you for your nice comments .

Susan, I guess she is similar to Vega now I think about it - creamy white with brown points and light brown on her back.

Well, it's been a funny couple of days. Jester and Bonnie met 'properly' and ran around together exploring. Jester kept mounting Bonnie, and at first she was submissive, then she mounted him :shock:. The look of shock on his face was priceless , But he didn't attack her. He just kept on mounting her over and over, and though I was tempted to stop it, I know it's a natural dominance thing. Anyways, she eventually gave up and was submissive all the time, and now things are wonderful. They can be together chasing around, but they also have time out in their own space. As I write this, Jester has come upstairs and is sitting with me, while Bonnie is still exploring in the basement.

I was worried yesterday, as she didn't seem to eat anything but a few mouthfulls of hay. So I went to a local organic shop and bought some trays of wheat grass. Success, she loves it. I guess with living wild for months, she isn't really used to getting fed. Of course, I had to buy the grass, as we still have a lot of snow laying, and I doubt we will see the garden any time soon. She is so full of energy, though that I think she even has Jester tired out .

I have her booked in for a spay on 12th April, so hopefully that will deal with the spraying - I had forgotten how much an unfixed bunny can spray. John, Jester and myself have all been covered :yuck

|I have a few pics from when Jester and Bonnie were together the first time.





Oohh, the gate is open!





I think I'll have a little look outside.






Hmmm, I can smell that other bunny (who is watching in the background)





Chinning mommies leg





What's up here?





Dare I get any closer?





Hey, I'm sure that's supposed to be my litter box!

 Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Jan they are going to make the cutest couple. I just love your Jester and Bonnie is a real looker too.:biggrin2:

Now here's a real dumb question. What the heck is Wheat Grass? Maybe my babies would like. I try to give them new treats every once in a while.

Susan


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Apr 2, 2011)

OMG I am so surprised you did not bring her home sooner! I could NOT have left her all alone. Her coat had to stand out except when there was snow. Such a lovely lady. So glad she is now living with you and "dating" such a gentlebun. Good luck with the rest of the bonding!


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 2, 2011)

Awww they are absolutely adorable together. So glad that it's working out for you.


----------



## cindyrads (Apr 2, 2011)

That is a very nice looking rabbit. I love the color.


----------



## petalfuzz (Apr 2, 2011)

This was a great story! She is so beautiful, I'm glad you took the risk of rescuing her. It sounds like she's in good hands, for sure! 

Our Chestnut was an outdoor stray too, and she took much longer to warm up to us--she still won't tolerate being picked up. But she's a wonderful addition to our home. 

Thanks for sharing. I look forward to updates!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 3, 2011)

Bonnie is such a beauty! What a fabulous twist of fate - perfect bunwife for Jester


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cute--so glad for the rescue.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, everyone.

Petalfuzz, I am so suprised how quickly Bonnie has adjusted and settled in. I really thought with having been outside and alone for so long, she would be more 'wild'. However, she loves attention, and craves nose and cheek rubs .

Susan, the wheatgrass I guess, is just a different type of grass - it is thicker than we have in the garden. I bought another tray today, as she loves it. Luckily, if I keep it watered and in sunlight, it keeps growing (so far, anyways). I also bought some orchard grass hay, and she loves that too. I have syringed her a little Critical Care, just as a precaution, and she seems to like that as well 
Well, she has been here a week today, and ....... we have snuggling :yahoo:. Jester has stopped mounting her now she has become submissive, and they lay together a lot - she even rests her head on him. It is just wonderful (and pretty amazing) how well he has taken to her. For those that don't know about Jester, he actually bit Shadows' nose off, and Shadow had to have an operation. He did get on OK with Georgia, but he has really taken to Bonnie big time. When we were syringing Critical Care, he was really concerned that we may be doing something bad, and kept tugging at my trouser leg. As soon as we put her down, he went and groomed her - too cute! 

I shall try and get some pictures of them snuggling together, and I'll keep you updated. At the moment, though, it is going so much better than I had dared to hope 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 4, 2011)

Jester knows a good thing when he sees it.
And when he tugs at your pant legs, he was saying, "Hey Mom, I want some Critical Care too." leaseplease:


----------



## Anaira (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely pictures; she's a beautiful girl, and they make a very handsome couple! It really sounds like it was meant to be.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 12, 2011)

Thinking about Bonnie getting her spay today. Jan must be a nervous wreck, worried if there will be any complications. 
I will be dropping off a bale of hay for Jan today, but I don't know if she will be home when I am there.


----------



## myheart (Apr 12, 2011)

ray: healing prayers for Bonnie


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, Stan and Janet. It's been a stressful day, for me, Bonnie and Jester.

Dr Steele said the spay was a bit more complicated than usual as Bonnie was in the midst of a full heat (which explains the nest building she has been doing the past week.

She is home now, looking very sorry for herself . I have 2 pain meds for her - Metacam once a day, and Torbogesic (sp) every 4-6 hours. She hasn't eaten anything yet, but has had a drink. I have a heat pad and blanket in with her to keep her warm.

Jester has been on edge all day, checking all 'their' places. He has seen her since she came home but has come upstairs with me. The vet advised keeping them seperate, with only supervised visits for the next week.

I hate seeing her so sad. Please keep good thoughts going for her.

Jan


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 12, 2011)

Good to hear that she is out of surgery. She should bounce back soon. They always seem so sorry for themselves the first few days. 

When I go Amelia spayed, she had been living with Korr for about 2 months. I put her on the top level of their cage and blocked it off so that Korr could come up to visit though the bars but they could not actually interact too close. After she had healed, they bonded back together right away. 

Could you try putting her recovery cage net to Jester so they can at least see and smell each other. It might not be perfect, but at least they will have each other close by.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Kate.

I guess Jester can visit outside her cage (Jester isn't in a cage except at night). They will be able to lay near to each other, with the bars between them. At the moment, he seems to know she isn't herself, and has come upstairs to leave her alone.

I saw your Amelia at the Rabbit Hopping at Bonnie Doon - she is a sweetheart 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad Bonnie had a successful surgery. Dr Steele does a good job. She spayed Bebe when I had her done. Give Bonnie time to adjust post-surgery and to start her recovery. Keep her confined so she can't injury herself. Did you buy her a new toy? :biggrin2:

You get some rest yourself, so you can administer the medicine for Bonnie for the next day or so.

Get Well Bonnie. Jan will give you extra parsley to help heal you. Jester misses you, and can't wait to give you bunny snuggles when you are better.


----------



## myheart (Apr 12, 2011)

Awe... poor little Bonnie... I hope she starts eating for you soon so you won't have to fuss with her too much if it has to come to syringe feeding. 

ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, Bonnie still hasn't eaten, and still seems so uncomfortable. We've syringed her a little Critical Care, and will give her some more before bed.

I've brought her upstairs, as I thought she'd be too cold in the basement. We've partitioned some of Jester's room for her, and she seems to have settled down. Jester is very happy to have her next to him, but is being a good boy, and isn't bothering her.

I really hope Bonnie starts eating soon. Of course, she had her teeth filed as well, so I guess that could be part of the problem. Fortunately, she is good at taking the CC.

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2011)

Bonnie is back at the vet.

She hadn't eaten anything all night, no poops or pee, and she had hardly moved from the position she was in. I took her back and saw a different vet. I mentioned that I noticed that her upper lip seemed a bit swollen, and asked if it was due to having her teeth filed. However, when they looked and took her temperature, they think she could have had an allergic reaction to something yesterday. Though they've seen it in some dogs they haven't in a rabbit.

So, they've taken her off all the meds they gave me yesterday (the Metacam is honey flavoured, and she could be allergic to bee products). They've given her saline, and injected a painkiller (not sure what it's called yet, but I will have to inject her with it when she comes home ). They also want her to have some children's Benedryl for the allergy. They've kept her for the afternoon, and I have to go and pick her up later.

I feel so bad for my poor little girl 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Jan.

Poor Bonnie... It's not fun when things don't go according to plan/schedule. I hope they are able to stimulate her appetite again. How long are you supposed to watch her with the new meds? I hate it when things like this get so close to the weekend...

ray:


----------



## Anaira (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh heck, I hope she's ok!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh Jan, poor Bonnie, I sure hope she feels better real soon. 

You and Jester must be going crazy with worry . Can you leave Jester in with her? Maybe he will help her relax. Bunnies can be so healing to each other, I know I saw it when I had Wilbur & Jackie and now I see it withWinston & Vega. Just being with each other when one isn't feeling well i find really helps.

Good thoughts and lots of prayers for Bonnie.ray:ray:ray:ray:

Hugs to you and Jester:hug1:hug::feelbetter::happybunny::happybunny:

Susan


----------



## myheart (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope you have some good news for us today... 

Did spending an evening with Jester helpimprove her activities? I bet Jester appreciated the company. It sounds like he is so attatched to Bonnie already.

ray:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 14, 2011)

Aaaawwwww, she looks a lot like my Cinderella. How wonderful you caught her. Sounds like Jester is happy to have a new bunwife


----------



## myheart (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope no news is good news....


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 14, 2011)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

Any news Jan?

Susan:hug1


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for thinking of us :hug:

It has been a pretty tough day. Bonnie has to have the painkiller injected twice a day, the Benedryl twice a day and syringe fed 4 times a day. I feel like a really cruel mommy .

We had a few poops this morning, but not much since, and she really doesn't want anything to do with food. I have tried her with everything, but she just turns her head away . On top of all that, Jester started lunging at her through the cage bars, and pulled fur. I really hope that is just a temporary thing .

On the plus side, Bonnie seems a bit perkier, and has explored her new cage a bit today. We also had snuggle time, which made me feel a lot better. I just wish she would eat something - how long will she be OK on Critical Care? I am giving her the amount the vet suggested (around 50 mls a day).

Please keep positive thoughts coming 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Apr 15, 2011)

Try some stage 2 baby foods. When my Ellie was so bad off, I was told to use peas, carrots, and squash. She really liked the carrots, but also didn't mind the peas. Squash wasn't a big hit, but then I fed her pumpkin for the long fibers. Bonnie sounds like she is really in need of the long fibers to keep her gut moving; hay, Critical Care, and pumpkin. 

ray:It's okay to eat, Bonnie. Eating makes you big and strong...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 15, 2011)

Jan, good thoughts for you and Bonnie.ray:ray:ray:

When Buttercup was really ill a couple of years ago, we fed him Critical Care for a;most a week until he was eating on his own. I agree with the pumpkinI also give apple sauce (no sugar added) to the bunnies too when they are not feeling well.

You better tell Jester to behave to his new "Love" I would hazard a guess it's because she smells like the Vets office. I remember when Wilbur & Jackie became unbonded because Jackie was sick and at the Vets for a few hours. It took us 3 months to re-bond them. Longest 3 months of my life.

Susan


----------



## Nela (Apr 15, 2011)

Awww I'm sorry that she isn't doing too well. I wish her a full and speedy recovery! I agree with Susan about the vet smell. It's happened to my buns too so I think that plays a big role in it. They'll probably be fine once it wears off. Thinking of you guys!


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 15, 2011)

HOw is she doing, any better now?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 15, 2011)

If Bonnie continues to eat CC, I would keep giving it to her. Did you try soaking parsley or carrot tops in water to see if she will eat it? Does she like oats? Do you have Nutri-Cal?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 15, 2011)

Poor girl. My husband thought I was nuts but when one of my bunns had to go to the vet earlier this week I took all three. They are newly bonded and I didn't want to risk the other two teasing her for smelling like the vet.

You can also mix the critical care with cool chamomile tea to make it relaxing and tasty. ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your concern and advice. I was afraid Bonnie was just fading away, and all the syringing/medicating has taken its toll on both of us.

Up until this afternoon, she wouldn't even look at food of any kind - carrot tops/veggies/grass/hay/oats/treats - nothing. Then, this afternoon, I saw her nibble a couple of blades of hay, and she had a piece of Melba toast. She also jumped into Jester's litter box and had a few poops . She has also seemed a lot happier in herself. I would feel better if she was eating more, but anything is better than before.

We have a vet appointment tomorrow morning, so hopefully they will see some improvement. And I hope she starts getting better soon - I haven't had much sleep this week worrying about my little girl:expressionless

Thanks again 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 16, 2011)

Get better Bonnie. Mommy needs her sleep. Hope the vet visit is a good one.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, dare I say things seem to be improving???

I saw Dr Steele at the vet, and she seemed quite pleased with Bonnie's recovery (apart from the not eating). Her incision site is doing good, and the swelling from the allergic reaction is much better. Her temperature is back to normal, and there isn't any redness/soreness in her mouth 

Bonnie has actually had a few mouthfulls of grass and hay today, and although the poops are small, at least there are some. So, I don't have to give the Benedryl anymore and the painkiller only has to be injected twice a day instead of 3. We have cut the Critical Care from 10 mls 4 times a day, to 5 mls - it's possible that she's not been eating as she isn't hungry. However, if she still doesn't eat, then I guess we will increase again, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Dr Steele is phoning me from home tomorrow just to check on how she is doing. Everyone at the vets has been wonderful - both vets, the techs, nurses and reception have all been great .

This pm, Bonnie has been exploring the living room (Jester has taken himself to the basement) then going and flopping back in the cage. We even had a dead bunny flop. I also snuggled up with her on the floor, and she went fast asleep and was dreaming (twitching nose and flickering eyelids) - too cute!

So I am a bit more hopeful 

Jan


----------



## Anaira (Apr 16, 2011)

Yay, glad things are sounding better. Keep improving, Bonnie!


----------



## myheart (Apr 16, 2011)

Most wonderful news, Jan!!!! I hope this improvement keeps up!!

You might want to try some bene-bac with Bonnie. Antibiotics can mess up the flora in a bunny's gut. When Patrick was on antibiotics for his dental, his poo's were extremely tiny. I went back to the vet, and ended up with bene-bac for the flora. I had to give him extra doses for a few days, and then cut him back to twice, and then once a day until poo's were back to normal.

Hope that helps...

myheart


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 17, 2011)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> We even had a dead bunny flop.


That would give me a scare. 

Good that things are coming around. Maybe try mixing CC and leave it in a bowl for her to eat on her own.

Did Dr. Steele charge you for the Check-up?


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 17, 2011)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Did Dr. Steele charge you for the Check-up?


Nope :biggrin:. My bill came to just over $3 for more painkiller and extra needles/syringes. My vet rocks  (and it's thanks to you for introducing me in the first place )

Janet, Bonnie hasn't been on antibiotics as they weren't sure if she would be allergic to them, and also they didn't want to upset her digestive system, but knowing about bene-bac is very helpful - thank you 

OK, I have to tell you that right at this moment, Jester and Bonnie are out together in the living room with us. After an initial brief chase, Jester had a good sniff of Bonnie, and now they seem to be friends again :yahoo:. Hopefully she may feel more relaxed now and that may make her feel more like eating (I live in hope ). I may get some sleep tonight after all, Stan!

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 17, 2011)

That's great!

Hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## myheart (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea!!! I'm so happy for Bonnie and Jester. You're right, Jester might stimulate her to eat a bit more. Maybe they will nom on hay together...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 18, 2011)

Jan, how is Bonnie doing?

I'm a little worried as no updates from Sunday.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 18, 2011)

We always like to hear good news.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, things are good 

Yesterday, I only gave Critical Care in the morning and at bedtime as Bonnie was nibbling on things throughout the day, and we had a good number of poops. She and Jester had settled down together, and she spent a lot of time exploring the family room. My vet called from home to see how 'her little friend Bonnie'was doing

Today, I haven't had to give her any pain meds or CC, and she is active and eating almost as normally as she was before the operation. I carried to the basement where Jester was playing, and she was so happy when she realised where she was, we had binkies galore . Then Jester groomed her, and she just melted -it was such a cute moment.

So, I am really hopeful that we are through the worst. I will give some CC tonight, as I was before her spay as she doesn't eat pellets, but she is eating hay and veggies and the wheat grass.

Thanks everyone for your support. Next time I will get an already altered bunny, and save myself all the stress 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 19, 2011)

It is really good news that the worst is over. It has been 22 days since you (Gotcha) brought Bonnie in from the cold, and alot of things have changed for her. Now she needs the time to finally settle down and establish a routine in her life. 

Give Bonnie a hug for me. :hug2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 19, 2011)

OH Jan, I'm so excited to hear this wonderful news.

It's so stressful when our Babies don't feel well.

Now what we needare some pictures of the "Happy Couple" Since it's Easter coming up this weekend, I think you need to get Bonnie and Bonnet and Jester a Bow Tie and get some pictures of them.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Happy Picture Taking

Susan


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 19, 2011)

How great that she is feeling better and settling in! What a wonderful turn for the better in this little girl's life!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 28, 2011)

How's our Beautiful Bonnie doing?:weee:

Do we still have a "LOVE":heartbeat::inlove: Match with her and Jester:brownbunny:bunnyhug:?

Updates PLEASE.......................................:biggrin:

Susanonder:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for asking, Susan . I meant to update before now, but the news is all good!
Bonnie and Jester are totally bonded and it's way too cute . She follows him around like a little puppy and they groom each other and snuggle. Jester is as happy as I've ever seen him, and does numerous binkies and flops.

On Easter Sunday, I took both of them to the Seniors residence where I work. They spent a short time in the x-pen I took, and at first, Bonnie was a little nervous. However, when I took them out and went around the seniors for them to pet them, both she and Jester chilled out, and loved all the cuddles. I'm sure they knew that the seniors are somewhat frail and behaved wonderfully. I was so proud of both of them.

I have to say that bringing Bonnie into our family is one of the best things I've done. She is such a pleasure to have and loves attention, both from Jester and from us. Jester is a much happier boy, and doesn't even try to get to Shadow to fight any more. And Shadow is happy about that .

I will probably start a new blog soon and add this in a link there - with more photos 

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun (May 7, 2011)

Link to new blog
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=65376&forum_id=6


----------

